# Where'd you mount your gauges?



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

I let my mechanic choose where my gauges went. So clean...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

KyleLaughs said:


> I let my mechanic choose where my gauges went. So clean...


Nice spot! Are those the backlit Exta gauges?


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

Those gauges look so much better then my easy streets


----------



## slawny091 (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Nice spot! Are those the backlit Exta gauges?


they are indeed. Once the weather clears up and i get outside with my camera ill send you guys some pics of my set up.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

In the controller


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

bryangb said:


> In the controller


:thumbup: v2 ftw


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Tank pressure gauge only, e-level ftw :thumbup:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Velcro to the coin tray. Flips up if needed.


Wash-7 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Dakota Digital


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow, that's really clean, I like that.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

In the dash! (Corrado)

Tank pressure, vdo gauge second down on the right.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

i have mine mounted inside the dash cubby under the headlight switch. 


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

RILEY UK said:


> In the dash! (Corrado)
> 
> Tank pressure, vdo gauge second down on the right.
> 
> [/IMG]


thats well done! does the controller come out or is it physically attached to the dash?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Put in euro dash cubby, installed gauges in said cubby:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Glove box


----------



## specialkk43 (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

aVWGTIguy said:


> Glove box


Wow, Thats f***ing dope! :thumbup:


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

I still need to paint it.


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)




----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

KyleLaughs said:


> thats well done! does the controller come out or is it physically attached to the dash?


Cheers dude, the controller pops out via the little notch at the top. Wire just coils up inside.:thumbup: Build in my sig if you need more pics.


----------

